# Lounge > Chit Chat >  >  Happy Birthday Coffee!!

## Ont Mon

Yep! She turned a year OLDER today so everyone remind her of that fact by wishing her happy birthday! Have an amazing year ahead  :Birthday:   :Hug:

----------


## Chantellabella

A Very Happy Birthday, to a Very Special Lady!

----------


## Member11

Happy Birthday! :sparkles:

----------


## Ironman

Happy Birthday, COFFEE!!!  ::):

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Koalafan

Time to brew up some special birthday coffee!!! :Hyper:

----------


## Otherside



----------


## L

Happy Birthday sweety xxx

----------


## Coffee

Thank you all! I have an exam in less than 2 hours and this has def put a smile on my face! Thanks Ont Mon  ::D: 

Also I'm drinking coffee right now!

----------


## jsgt



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Happy Birthday!  :Hyper:

----------


## Chantellabella

> Thank you all! I have an exam in less than 2 hours and this has def put a smile on my face! Thanks Ont Mon 
> 
> Also I'm drinking coffee right now!



That sucks that you had an exam on your birthday, but I'm sure you did great on it!!

----------


## Coffee

> 



I have no idea whats happening here but I like it.


You're all so awesome and I love the coffee-related wishes haha. The exam was ok and now I get to revise for another one! But you have all made it better  ::):

----------


## Antidote

Happy Birthday  ::): 

And I hope that next exam you've got is your last.  ::

----------


## Coffee

> Happy Birthday 
> 
> And I hope that next exam you've got is your last.



Thank you! Yep it's my last and I'm going to celebrate by sleeping a lot  ::):

----------

